# GTO/LeMans Interior Question



## CDuffy21690 (Sep 3, 2006)

Soon i will have to due a complete interior in my 65 LeMans....i was wondering what anyone here has done with interiors....whether it be an original kit or some cheap set-ups...any and all help would be great


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Almost any of the reputable Pontiac places have good kits. I really liked Ames Performance for most of my parts when I restored the 70, everything just seemed to fit better from them. Of course, when you're dealing just in Pontiacs, you seem to be a little more informative. Give them a try.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I buy from Year One, The Paddock and Ames Performance.

All are pretty good,

Good luck


----------

